# Important mail



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Lots got this catalog in mail lately. My grandchildren live for it.The one little guy is just 3 He looks at the catalog says , I want a bale wrapper just like yours ,he found one and said do you think the plastic comes with it.He is always thinking


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Got mine earlier this week too. Between my son and I, lots of things were circled...


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Same here. Had ours less than a week and my kids have the pages are about worn out and half the inventory circled for Santa. Tried explaining that you can’t circle everything....even though I used to do the same thing!


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Trotwood2955 said:


> Same here. Had ours less than a week and my kids have the pages are about worn out and half the inventory circled for Santa. Tried explaining that you can't circle everything....even though I used to do the same thing!


Exactly the same activity at our place , must be something in the water with theses farm families


----------



## purdue_boilermaker (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow, had no idea that catalog was so popular among members here!

Pretty much exact same story at our house - this year I was actually able to get through the entire catalog before the boys knew it came. Since that time, the Santa list is well underway.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Maybe mine will come this week while my sons are here. It's a great catalog.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I pass buy that store and stop in from time to time and the facility is nothing spectacular but they have inventory and they do sell alot


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

endrow said:


> Lots got this catalog in mail lately. My grandchildren live for it.The one little guy is just 3 He looks at the catalog says , I want a bale wrapper just like yours ,he found one and said do you think the plastic comes with it.He is always thinking


Thanks for the tip, sent the site to my son so he could show the 5 year old grandson. Being he's looking at the catalog via computer screen, I hope he isn't circling too much.  Son's comment was 'cool site', so I think they're spend a little time looking. At least giving the kid something to do being he is quarantined, hopefully only temporarily. Seems his mom thought it was important to go to a baby 'sprinkle', where she contacted Covid, along with 4 others.  Couldn't just send a gift and call it good. Worst part was the honoree was the spreader. :huh:

Larry


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Man y'all don't know the half of it!

I could go on and on about who is out there with websites. Frankly many of them beat Outback's shipping costs but deals are to be had at Outback. Super competitive in the farm toy world.

Dalton's, Iowa Farm Toys, Windy Hill Farm, Bossen Implement, 3000Toys, on and on and on.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

BWfarms said:


> Man y'all don't know the half of it!
> I could go on and on about who is out there with websites. Frankly many of them beat Outback's shipping costs but deals are to be had at Outback. Super competitive in the farm toy world.
> Dalton's, Iowa Farm Toys, Windy Hill Farm, Bossen Implement, 3000Toys, on and on and on.


I'm an old farm toy collector, used to get probably half a dozen catalogs. Van Kley Farm Toys was by far the best in prices. But alas, Al and Cathy retired, sold it to some young couple and their website is now defunct. I met them many years ago at a toy show. Cathy looked at the name on the check. She said wow Paul, it is awesome to finally put a face to you.

I used to get Bossen Imp catalog as well. Scratch-Cast was a great place for custom toys.

Toy Farmer magazine was a staple in my reading repertoire


----------

